# Eclipse kompilieren



## Reality (15. Okt 2004)

Hi,
ich bin mir der Leistung (man braucht ja min. Java 1.3) von eclipse unzufrieden und habe mir die eclipse sourcen runtergeladen, um sie mit Java 1.5 zu kompilieren, jedoch habe ich keine Ahnung wo ich anfangen soll.

Hat das vielleicht schon einmal jemand gemacht?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## foobar (15. Okt 2004)

Da gibts bestimmt iein Buildfile welches du mit ant aufrufen mußt.


----------



## foobar (15. Okt 2004)

http://download2.eclipse.org/downlo...rcIncludedBuildInstructions.html#eclipseinant


----------



## Reality (15. Okt 2004)

Hi,
danke soweit mal.

Habe ein kleines Problem:


> BUILD FAILED: D:\eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.1M2\build.xml:29: The following error occurred while executing this line:
> D:\eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.1M2\build.xml:20: The following error occurred while executing this line:
> D:\eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.1M2\features\org.eclipse.sdk\build.xml:35: The following error occurred while executing this line:
> D:\eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.1M2\features\org.eclipse.sdk\build.xml:17: The following error occurred while executing this line:
> ...



Wenn ich keine Argumente übergebe, kompiliert er wenigstens 8 Minuten lang, bis er Probleme bei der Zeile 





> <property name="configuration" value="${installOs}.${installWs}.${installArch}" />


hat bei der XML-Datei.

Was mache ich falsch?

Das übergebene Argument:


> -Dos=<win32>,-Dws=<win32>,[-Dbootclasspath=C:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0\jre\lib]



Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## foobar (15. Okt 2004)

Die Properties müsen genau so heissen, wie die Variablen z.b.installOs => ${installOs}. Du kannst die Paramter auch direkt in das Buildfile schreiben, indem du für jeden Parameter ein property-Element anlegst.

```
<property name="installOs" value="win32" />
```


----------



## Reality (15. Okt 2004)

> BUILD FAILED: D:\eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.1M2\build.xml:56: The following error occurred while executing this line:
> java.io.FileNotFoundException: D:\eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.1M2\assemble.org.eclipse.sdk.win32.win32.${installArch}.xml (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)
> Total time: 7 minutes 13 seconds



Diesmal habe ich es manuell in die XML-Datei eingefügt:



> <target name="init">
> <property file="label.properties" />
> <property name="configuration" value="win32.win32.${installArch}" />
> <property name="archiveName" value="win32-win32-${installArch}-sdk.zip" />
> </target>


Bei installArch wusste ich nicht, was da rein kommt.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## bummerland (16. Okt 2004)

meiner meinung nach 586 oder?


----------



## Reality (16. Okt 2004)

Hi,
mit 586 ging es nicht, aber mit x86 kam er schon ziemlich weit! Er hat sogar schon die kompilierten jar-Dateien in den temp-Ordner von eclipse kopiert, aber dann kam diese Fehlermeldung:



> BUILD FAILED: D:\eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.1M2\build.xml:56: The following error occurred while executing this line:
> D:\eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.1M2\assemble.org.eclipse.sdk.win32.win32.x86.xml:323: Execute failed: java.io.IOException: CreateProcess: zip -r -q D:\eclipse-sourceBuild-srcIncluded-3.1M2/result/win32-win32-x86-sdk.zip eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.update.core.win32_3.0.0 error=2
> Total time: 9 minutes 15 seconds



Was heisst denn das jetzt wieder? :cry: 

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Reality (16. Okt 2004)

Wenn ich es mit Ants mache, dauert es gerade mal 6 Sekunden, bis folgende Fehlermeldung kommt:



> Unable to find javac compiler;
> com.sun.tools.javac.Main is not on the classpath.
> Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK
> 
> Total time: 6 seconds



Das glaube ich nicht, da ich problemlos mit javac Dateiname.java kompilieren kann.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

